# Need Some Help With Sudden Cloudiness



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

I got 3 rb on Sunday and my water was fine the first day, i fed them flakes the first day.
The second day I fed them flakes then went tiger some frozen heart after I tried that they didn't even touch it.
Disapointed I took the piece out and fed them flakes
I had to leave for an hour and a half and when I got back I saw that the water was cloudy and has been this way since then
Is this a sign of cycling or is my tank dirty?
My piranhas are young just FYI

On a side note I found it odd that this happened after I tried feeding them the frozen heart.
Is it coincidence that it happened right after that?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I would do a large water change, and then follow up the next few days with smaller changes if it persists. 
But what size tank are they in, and what type of filter system are you currently running?


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

0S1R1S said:


> I would do a large water change, and then follow up the next few days with smaller changes if it persists.
> But what size tank are they in, and what type of filter system are you currently running?


Tank size is 55 gallons and the filter is one for a 60 gallon tank so guess it's good
I've been wanting to do a water change but I feel like it's too early.
Specially if it was the beef heart that they didn't eat it was only in there for five minutes before I took it out
But I'll see what it looks like in the morning and then go from there.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

First off, was your tank cycled prior to adding the reds? And do you have a test kit? I would check your water parameters and make sure nothing is out of line. A water change wouldn't hurt anything at this point. Just do a 30% change, and make sure you are using Prime or some other water conditioner before you add the water to the tank.

But you should probably upgrade your filter, or add another as soon as you can. Too much filtration is never a bad thing with p's, especially reds because of their tendency to be messy eaters. I would look into either an AC110 or a canister type filter to help out. For example; I have (2) AC110's rated @ 500gph running on a 46g tank right now.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The cloudiness is most likely a bacteria bloom caused by the ammonia spike of the recent feeding... It's possible that either your tank wasn't cycled, or it was cycled for a lower amount of ammonia source... Therefore an increase in ammonia source can trigger a bloom - which can appear cloudy at first but should then subside as the bacteria blooms and brings down the ammonia level. You should probably check the ammonia level and monitor it, if it isn't going down, then do a partial water change and try to bring it down to a safe level... Then monitor it after adding any food source, to ensure that it comes back down naturally after a spike...If not, continue with partial water changes to keep it under control... Don't use ammonia masking products, as they can sometimes kill the ammonia that the beneficial bacteria needs to feed on, therefore weakening your cycle... If you can find a plant or two, try adding them in as they help keep the levels in check... And if there is anything obviously rotting in the tank (like pieces of uneaten food, waste buildup etc.) then try to scoop it out...

If you've already tested the water and it's fine, then just disregard the above


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

i dont have a tester kit but intend to get some 
im a little low on money so i coulndt get an extra filter at the moment 
and no i didnt cycle the tank before putting in the ps i just left it running for a couple of days so maybe it started to cycle you guys think?

and i just thought that it was too early since the tank was fairly new, to do a water change especially since i didnt cycle the tank.

i just want my piranhas to be safe ill do what ever it takes

ill gladly post pictures of the tank in its condition as of right now if that helps people know what it might be


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

If you didn't add an ammonia source to get the cycle started in the first place, it never really started until you added the fish, and food to create ammonia. To keep your fish safe, the most important thing you can do is go buy an API Master Test Kit. You need to keep a careful watch on your Ammonia, Nitrites, and Nitrates, because they will fluctuate and not be stable until the full cycle is complete. If levels are getting high, you need to change the amount of water necessary to keep levels below toxic. I would recommend Seachem Prime for a water conditioner, because you can dose over the recommended amount to help drop toxin levels.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

So water conditioner is a good way to keep the toxins down? 
I don't need to but chemicals for specific toxins cuz that could get expensive


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

You always need to add conditioner to tap water prior to adding it to the tank. Otherwise, the chlorine in the tap water will kill any beneficial bacteria you colonized during the cycle. Thus, your parameters will fluctuate, and you will go through another mini-cycle (Cycling 101). You need to get an API Master Test Kit. It will come with everything you need to test for the following: pH, Ammonia, Nitrites, and Nitrates.

Like I said before, you will need to test daily and keep an eye on your levels so they don't become too toxic. If they do, you need to remove, and then add 15-30% of water treated with Prime, or any other water conditioner that removes chlorine and metals, and then test again, repeat. Either way, you don't need a bunch of chemicals to help you right now, just Prime and a Test Kit. But just curious, did you treat your current water with any conditioner?


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

the only thing i put in there is water clearafier but im going to get the conditioner and and test kit once this storm calms down
our city is in lock down and wont let us leave anywhere

oh and yes ive read all of the cycling 101 but it didnt describe how this procces will look like thats why i think my water looks weird


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, chances are your tank has just started to cycle, the cloudiness could be caused by by either a bacterial bloom like Smoke said, or it could be from an ammonia spike.. Both are good in terms of the cycle, but bad for the fish. Same with the nitrite and nitrate levels (see picture). Since you don't have a test to rule out ammonia, you should really to try change the water tonight if you haven't yet. Just a little bit, even if you don't have conditioner. How are the fish acting? Pale or breathing heavy?


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

nothing out of the ordinary there is only one that tends to tilt to the side then balances out i thought it was because he was still getting used to the tank
and today there was one by itself on the top corner and wouldnt move and when i fed them he got spooked so i thought it was a good sign

and ill try the water change and see what thats does, thank for the chart too ill get a tester as soon as i can

and from doing some research on youtube and watching tank that look like mine(the videos are old) they said that it was just a bacterial bloom and the water cleared up after a month!

this is what my tank looks like im preety sure the fish dont have anything to do with it being theyr freshwater.

on a side note my ps will wont eat brine shrimp. the pet store said they were feeding them flakes so do you think that they might not be used to shrimp or frozen heart. and if this is the case how can i get them to eat?


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

ok so as im going to go take a video of my water condition i see that one of my piranha started chomping on one of the feeder ghost shrimp i put in there when i got my piranha
i was exited and included that in the video.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

kanito107 said:


> ok so as im going to go take a video of my water condition i see that one of my piranha started chomping on one of the feeder ghost shrimp i put in there when i got my piranha
> i was exited and included that in the video.


Cool man. Next time, before starting the recording, turn the iPhone to landscape view (sideways) and then start recording... That you you'll get a nice HD widescreen video


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea I forgot about that I just got my iPod and started recording.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

kanito107 said:


> on a side note my ps will wont eat brine shrimp. the pet store said they were feeding them flakes so do you think that they might not be used to shrimp or frozen heart. and if this is the case how can i get them to eat?


You will want to feed them a variety of foods. Try offering them small pieces of tilapia or uncooked shrimp. If they are still too small, you could even try blackworms or meal worms. Once they get a little bigger they should eat just about anything you offer. But like I said, variety is key to a healthy diet, that and water changes.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

yes i intend to give them a variety of foods my problem is having them to eat








i havent gotten blood worms yet but i will and hope they like them


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

i hate to admit it but one of my babies were near death yesterday all it was doing was sitting on the corner of the tank
when the rest were wandering.
i for sure thought it was done for.
luckily this morning i woke up with clearer water and all the fish swimming around 
now me and the piranhas are happy


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

kanito107 said:


> i hate to admit it but one of my babies were near death yesterday all it was doing was sitting on the corner of the tankwhen the rest were wandering.i for sure thought it was done for.luckily this morning i woke up with clearer water and all the fish swimming around now me and the piranhas are happy


Did you end up changing out any of that cloudy water?


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

youl beat me up for this but i didnt have time i was gona do it first thing in the morning and saw that the water was better
should i still do it? 
im still gona do a water change this weekend


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not mad or anything. Just trying to give you some advice so you don't end up with floaters. Without being cycled, your tank is a potential toxic time bomb. I just want to make sure they get fresh water. Make sure you get that test kit and water conditioner, and keep an eye on things until it becomes stable.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

yes will do and thanks for all your help.


----------

